# Tenant stopped paying rent: what can I do



## ssiaman

what happens if a tenant stops paying rent on a house that is very near negative equity?

Can i stop paying the rent and hand the keys back to the Bank.

I am advised it will take me at least 12 months to get court order to have them removed. 


I have talked to a solicitor and they advise me I must register with prtb  first which will take at least 5 weeks but what can prtb do? Will I still end up in court 12 months down the road?


----------



## Ravima

you should have registered with PRTB within a month of the tenancy being created. if you are later than that, then there are penalty fees payable.

You cannot claim interest relief unless you are PRTB compliant.

 You post is a bit unclear. Are you renting and then sub renting or are you owner paying mortgage and then renting?

If the former, is the landlord aware of what you are doing?

if the latter, you still owe the lender the full amount of the mortgage. If you stop paying, they will pursue you for payment. you owe them. You borrowed from them and you must pay back.


----------



## ssiaman

I am the landlord. I understand I should have registered with PRTB. I am learning the hard way but even if I was registered, would I be in any better situation. Has the PRTB any real power to remove someone if they are not paying rent.

 Its just amazing how the system allows someone to stop paying rent while I still have to pay the mortgatge regardless on a house that I cannot rent because they refuse to go.


----------



## Guest110

Can you not go in when they are out and remove all their stuff into the garden and change the locks. It might not comply with the law - but neither are they.

Maybe you could contact ESB and the Gas Company and ask them to disconnect the feed into the house ?


----------



## ssiaman

ok we thought about both those options. 

to change the locks and throw belongings of a woman and child out on the street but I am not sure that would go in my favour in court and more importantly what her extended family would do to be when I leave the house.

ESB and GAS could be disconnected but again is that legal and could it make her position stronger when it eventually goes to court.

I was reading other posts on PRTB and it sounds like a complete waste of time and money. it takes months to register but what power have they when it comes to this situation?


----------



## Marietta

Did you ask her why she is refusing to pay the rent, is there a reason for it.

I would disconnect the ESB and Gas and that's not being cruel, I have a feeling that if you dont you will be the one paying the bills.  

I agree with you, I think the PTRB is very much in favour of the tennant and the fact you havent registered with them does not go well in your favour.

When you go around to try and get the rent off her, take a female with you if you are male, you dont want accusations of any sort made against you.


----------



## ssiaman

yes thank you. good advice.

The reason she stopped paying rent was that when I gave her notice she said to take rent out of deposit as she had to use the rent to pay deposit on new house but there was never a new a house. I knew she was going to be trouble so I would be happy for her to go even if i did loose deposit.  She was receiving rent allowance so I notified the social welfare  and explained that I have a tennant not passing on the rent and is refusing to leave after 28 day notice period. Now the welfare has stopped all payments so now she claims she has no money to pay and is threatening to damage the house and is becoming more and more difficult to deal with.


----------



## ssiaman

i take it back about the prtb. looks like they have their online registration system up and running.


----------



## Marietta

That is so awful. How dare she threaten to damage your property, she couldnt give a damn, even though she received rent allowance at the tax payers expense. 

People like this give all rent allowance recipients a bad name.  I really wish I had more advise for you but I am not at all au fait with housing law. Maybe some more experienced landlords on here could better advise you.


----------



## twofor1

If as suggested by some posters, you disconnect any services, change locks, remove any property or belongings or intimidate them in any way you will receive a substantial fine from the PRTB.

All you can do is register with the PRTB, and then follow the procedures laid down by them. 

PRTB have a long backlog probably a year or more, when you do get a hearing, if you are in the right and if you followed proper procedure your tenant will probably be told to pay the arrears and leave.

If your tenant still doesn’t leave and pay the arrears, afaik only then can you employ a solicitor to have the PRTB’s ruling enforced, bearing in mind, if they are on benefit they probably don’t have anything you can get, but at least at this stage you should get your property back along with a solicitors bill.

Unfair yes, but that’s the way it is.

Your best bet is to follow proper procedure and hope they leave.


----------



## Guest110

If she is not even attempting to make payments then I would see no problem in disconnecting the ESB and GAS and changing the locks. For you all you know she could see you as a push over especially when she is threatening to break the house up. She could be laughing behind your back. If she is morally sorry and remorseful about her situation - then you could be more lenient if you wanted. 

How do you know what state she has the place in now ? hopefully she will be looking after it. 

If she does have the option of for example a month to move out - then she has a chance to do whatever destructive damage she wants. 
How much will this extra hassle cost you ?


Financially whats the implications of keeping her there ?

Some posts say that there is a years back log in cases with PRTB. So she can stay there for another year free of charge ? will she then get squatters rights, if they still exist ?

iI for example the rent is 700 a month = 8,400 for the year 
If she decides not to pay the last 2 months of ESB and GAS - rough est = 8620

Will PRTB fine you 8,620 or less ? 

If your afraid that her family might come after you, then thats another issue !


----------



## mercman

If the ESB and Gas are being paid and in your tenant's name, you have no right to have these disconnected nd the Utility providers probably will not to that. If these services are in your name then go ahead get them cut off.

Whilst you are considering using the PRTB and legal system, you have been well advised that there is a waiting list of over a year. And if you do win the case there is no guarantee of ever been paid the money.

Surely the easiest thing would be to call around to the tenant and in a nice way tell her than the relationship as landlord and tenant simply is not working. Mention to her you think it best if she moved out and try and get some acceptance from her that she might be best moving on. OP you have not mentiuoned as to when the lease expires, but I would think that if thbe lease has expired you are within your rights to change the locks. Otherwise if not the courts / the PRTB, would have a field day with you as in case you didn't know tenants do have rights


----------



## Marietta

mercman said:


> Otherwise if not the courts / the PRTB, would have a field day with you as in case you didn't know tenants do have rights


 

And what are the landlord's rights in this situation??? He may have to wait a year for the case to reach court in which time he will have lost out considerable financially in terms of lost mortgage payments.  The odds are stacked entirely in the tenants favour and the system is all wrong.


----------



## twofor1

alexandra12 said:


> If she is not even attempting to make payments then I would see no problem in disconnecting the ESB and GAS and changing the locks.
> 
> Will PRTB fine you 8,620 or less ?


 
Have a look at Illegal Eviction where it states;

An illegal eviction may occur where a landlord through force, intimidation or otherwise (such as cutting off utilities, changing the locks etc) denies a tenant from accessing a rented dwelling or removes a tenant’s belongings from the dwelling whether or not a valid of Notice of Termination had been served in respect of the tenancy. 

*The landlord may not take the law into his own hands*. A dispute case referred to the PRTB about an illegal eviction will be given priority and there are procedures in the Residential Tenancies Act under which the PRTB may apply to the Circuit Court for an interim or interlocutory injunction to restrain the landlord and re-instate the tenant pending the Board’s determination of the dispute.

Also page 6 from A Quick Guide to the Residential Tenancies Act, where it states;

The Board may award damages of up to 20,000 and arrears of rent of up to 20,000 or twice the annual rent, whichever is greater (but a maximum of 60,000 applies to rent arrears awards). 

http://public.prtb.ie/act.htm

Play it by the book or you are playing into your tenants hands.


----------



## BazFitz

People are recommending all kinds of wild courses of actions.

It would be crazy to get some large individuals (who aren't connected to you) to call around to this lowlife and threaten her (and her family) with violence unless she vacates the property immediately.  It would be crazy to ignore the impotent PRTB and to refuse to wait 1-2 years for justice while your property goes down the tubes.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## WindUp

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=488585


----------



## mercman

Marietta said:


> And what are the landlord's rights in this situation??? He may have to wait a year for the case to reach court in which time he will have lost out considerable financially in terms of lost mortgage payments.



No point in blaming me. The laws are the laws and one must abide by these facts. As others have pointed out there is little means in breaking the law to serve one's purpose. 

The OP appears to be in fairy land if she thinks she can simply drop the keys into the Bank and walk away. An Irish answer to an Irish problem simply will not work in this case.

The ups and downs of property Investment should have been looked at before you wasted your time and money before embarking down this route. Greed is a disease, not simply a career


----------



## Marietta

mercman said:


> The ups and downs of property Investment should have been looked at before you wasted your time and money before embarking down this route. Greed is a disease, not simply a career


 

That is a very unfair comment, you have no idea of the OP situation or whether he bought the property because of greed or not.  You would be better off offering more concrete advise than jumping to conclusions.

There are no decent tenancy laws in this country and that is the crux of the problem.  Our government would want to take a closer look at how our european neighbours operate their tenancy  laws and maybe they will learn sometihng from them.


----------



## ssiaman

Thank you for all the helpful advice.


I have a tenant who is currently staying in my house and refusing to pay rent. I have good reason to go to the bank and tell them I cannot pay the mortgatge. The question is how understanding is our banks in this situation.

I have just changed the ESB into tenants name. Gas is still in my name. ESB has not being paid in months so I am sure ESB will cut it off eventually.


----------



## Up Rovers

BazFitz said:


> People are recommending all kinds of wild courses of actions.
> 
> It would be crazy to get some large individuals (who aren't connected to you) to call around to this lowlife and threaten her (and her family) with violence unless she vacates the property immediately.  It would be crazy to ignore the impotent PRTB and to refuse to wait 1-2 years for justice while your property goes down the tubes.
> 
> Hope the above helps.



It would be even crazier to move in yourself and a few of your big burly friends.  Very loud music with a young child in the house would also be terrible but then again .........


----------



## mercman

Marietta, 

It might sound unfair and crude, but in the main the country's problems were fueled by people that kept borrowing until the whole thing went T1Ts up.



ssiaman said:


> Can i stop paying the rent and hand the keys back to the Bank.



I do not know of the full scope of the European laws on tenancy issues, but the UK laws are not that different to here


----------



## twofor1

ssiaman said:


> Can i stop paying the rent and hand the keys back to the Bank.


 
Yes you can, but the bank will sell the property for whatever they can get and pursue you for the balance plus costs.

From previous posts you also have a PPR with substantial equity, the bank can and will go after this to get whatever balance plus costs is due after they sell your rental property.

They might also choose to go after your PPR in the first place if they consider it more saleable than your rental property. (Assuming both mortgages are with the same bank) in my case anyway I know they can do this.

Unlike your tenants, its worth pursuing you.


----------



## ssiaman

Hey Mercman,

you are jumping to too many conclusions here. I was looking for advice here on what my options were and not trying to determine what was the cause of the recession.

So my questions regarding the banks is what do the banks do in cases like this where you could have a tenant sitting rent free in a house for 2 years. If I cannot rent it, then I have no income to pay the mortgage.


----------



## mercman

Very simply, the Bank will advise you that this is not their problem, it is yours. Please refer to post No 22 which is the likely course of action a Bank might take.  Read the terms & conditions of your loan document. I do not mean to be cynical, but this is pure basic stuff and the principles of borrowing.


----------



## ssiaman

Unfortunately, I am in negative equity in my PPR so I don't think the bank can't do much with my ppr unless they want to throw me out on the street. Don't get me wrong, I want to pay the mortgage on the investment property but I cant if I dont get a penny rent.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

but you can't use the excuse that no rent means no mortgage payments for your bank.

Can you renegotiate the term of the loan?

Not paying is not an option.


----------



## twofor1

ssiaman said:


> Unfortunately, I am in negative equity in my PPR so I don't think the bank can't do much with my ppr unless they want to throw me out on the street.


I think they can. I hope they don’t.

6 months ago you had equity of €135K on your PPR and €60K on the rental property. 

1. one variable Rate mortgage which is currently rented. mortgage is 140k and house is worth maybe 200k. 23 yrs left on mortgage.

2. the other one is where I live and it is a tracker (ECB +.75) . worth about 250k and mortgage balance is 115k. 18 yrs left on mortgage.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1027300#post1027300Cost of giving up my tracker Rate


----------



## ssiaman

yes that was true at the time but we could not sell the house so we decided to borrow and are now in process of extending our ppr. My estimates of the value of the houses did not turn out to be too accurate in the end.


----------



## lionstour

Tell her you will pay her 1000 euro if she vacates and signs documentation that she has not paid her rent and is vacating the property of her own valition.  its extreme but Id say she would go for it.  Discuss the option with your solicitor.


----------



## SlugBreath

ssiaman said:


> Its just amazing how the system allows someone to stop paying rent while I still have to pay the mortgatge


 
Terribly unfair that you have to pay your bank back a mortgage that was given to you based on *your* own income and circumstances and *your* ability to repay.

Your mortgage has nothing to do with the tenant you chose.


----------



## MrMan

SlugBreath said:


> Terribly unfair that you have to pay your bank back a mortgage that was given to you based on *your* own income and circumstances and *your* ability to repay.
> 
> Your mortgage has nothing to do with the tenant you chose.


 
Can we all get back to the point in hand here, the tenant is the one we should be angry with, another freeloader taking all that the system allows.


----------



## mercman

MrMan said:


> Can we all get back to the point in hand here, the tenant is the one we should be angry with, another freeloader taking all that the system allows.



The point in hand, if you choose to read he original post, was that could the OP simply hand the keys of the property back to the Bank. Little point in apportioning full blame on the tenant. We are not aware of the full picture between the landlord or the tenant.

For what it's worth if the OP wants shut of the tenant, very simply tell the tenant the property is being placed on the market for sale, and she and her child have two weeks to vacate the property.


----------



## twofor1

mercman said:


> For what it's worth if the OP wants shut of the tenant, very simply tell the tenant the property is being placed on the market for sale, and she and her child have two weeks to vacate the property.


 
This is true the landlord can terminate the tenancy if he intends selling the property in the next 3 months, if he gives the appropriate notice, minimum 28 days, depending on the length of the tenancy.

If the tenant agrees and moves out, great.

But if the tenant refuses, again all the landlord can do is follow the procedures laid down by the PRTB and in 12+ months will get a hearing etc…………………….........................................................


----------



## MrMan

mercman said:


> The point in hand, if you choose to read he original post, was that could the OP simply hand the keys of the property back to the Bank. Little point in apportioning full blame on the tenant. We are not aware of the full picture between the landlord or the tenant.
> 
> For what it's worth if the OP wants shut of the tenant, very simply tell the tenant the property is being placed on the market for sale, and she and her child have two weeks to vacate the property.



Chirpy as ever I see, I have read it and OP says that his tenant is refusing to pay rent, that is the crux of the problem. Without the tenant creating a mess there would be no need to look at alternative options. 

As per your simple solution, if the tenant refuses to leave then the situation persists.


----------



## murphaph

Up Rovers said:


> It would be even crazier to move in yourself and a few of your big burly friends.  Very loud music with a young child in the house would also be terrible but then again .........


My thoughts exactly. No need to evict her, just "move in" with her. If you don't, you may have no roof over your own head by the time to completely usless PRTB get around to "hearing your case".


----------



## PaddyBloggit

........

and then she'll make a complaint of assault (physical/verbal/sexual) ..... (or not)

If you move in carry witnesses with you!


----------



## murphaph

If that's possible then great. Might be an idea to let the local guards know that you have a problem tenant and that you'll be moving in with her. The guards know this is a civil matter and you'd be breaking no criminal laws to move into your own property, so they'll just tell you to make sure there are no breaches of the peace. So, when she starts screaming, keep calm at all costs. Show the guards that it is she who's dodgy, not you.

In my experience the guards want nothing to do with these landlord/tenant issues.


----------



## Marietta

murphaph said:


> If that's possible then great. Might be an idea to let the local guards know that you have a problem tenant and that you'll be moving in with her


 


Isn't it a dreadful state of affairs that the only recourse open to a landlord who is dealing with a _*'problem tenant'*_ is to move in with her.


Somehow I doubt very much the OP would be up for this.


----------



## twofor1

murphaph said:


> My thoughts exactly. No need to evict her, just "move in" with her. If you don't, you may have no roof over your own head by the time to completely usless PRTB get around to "hearing your case".


Don’t get me wrong here. I think this tenant is way out of order but you cannot do this either.

Under Tenancy Obligations from A Quick Guide To The Residential Tenancies Act here;

http://public.prtb.ie/act.htm

Landlords must:
- allow the tenant to enjoy peaceful and exclusive occupation
- end

I am legally obliged to register my rental property with the PRTB and pay the registration fee, but there seems to be no obligation on the PRTB to carry out their function in a timely manner, which effectively makes them a hinderance to the compliant landlord and a substantial asset to the ‘’Professional Tenant’’ who knows how to take advantage of this situation.

Why can they not perform ? Are they understaffed or what ?

If the registration fee does not cover their costs I would happily pay a multiple of it to get an effective organisation that worked. 3/4/5 times the current fees would be better than a tenant sitting in my property for 12 months + effectively rent free.


----------



## Complainer

MrMan said:


> Can we all get back to the point in hand here, the tenant is the one we should be angry with, another freeloader taking all that the system allows.



Indeed, we should be angry with the tenant. The OP should also be angry with the people who give 'advice' that will cost him €10k-€20k if he follows it, i.e. the roundabout advice to use physical threats or to move into the property, and the direct advice to cut off utilities.


----------



## bacchus

ssiaman,
Would it be an option for you to temporarily moved back into your rented property? it may be the "easiest" way to get your tenants out. I think this is one of the valid reason to cease tenancy while still complying with PRTB...assuming you register first.


----------



## murphaph

I think the reason some people advocate moving back in to the house is because the fines for illegal eviction are very high and the PRTB give these cases priority (upto seeking injunctions on behalf of non-paying tenants: very costly business for the landlord even if he were to somehow win the court's favour!). Moving in is clearly a breach of contract but I don't believe the PRTB fasttrack such issues nor seek injunctions, because nobody is on the street.

The advice to follow the system is easy to give when it's someone else who has a property in neg equity, with mounting mortgage arrears and no way of paying them unless their tenant does the decent thing, pays the rent or leaves. A person could quite easily see their house lost due to a bad tenant, the question at this stage is what risk is bigger etc. and it has to be looked at.

Even if the OP follows the procedures to the letter and the PRTB finds in his favour, and then he can go to court (because the PRTB won't do that for you unless you are a tenant) and then eventually gets an order for possession, he will NEVER get any money back from this period, which could easily add up to 20 or 30 anyway. 

I see moving back in as a middle ground tbh.


----------



## sadie

Did you contact her Community Welfare Officer at the local Social Welfare office? 
Do you know for certain they have cut off her Rent Allowance? 

If she is in your house then they should be paying the Rent Allowance directly to you.

Tell them unless they pay you directly, she will be evicted from the property.


----------



## elcato

I have read this thread today and I see one thing missing. You didn't register with the PRTB and you have the bills in your own name. Why ? Tax evasion is the only conclusion I can come to. Perhaps you can explain ?


----------



## murphaph

elcato said:


> I have read this thread today and I see one thing missing. You didn't register with the PRTB and you have the bills in your own name. Why ? Tax evasion is the only conclusion I can come to. Perhaps you can explain ?


Bit of a stretch there. If I was a tax evading landlord I wouldn't touch tenants on rent supplement with a barge pole.


----------



## mercman

or go on a forum where the Revenue could obtain a Court order to obtain details


----------



## Complainer

murphaph said:


> I see moving back in as a middle ground tbh.



With all due respect, it really doesn't matter how you see it. What matters is how the courts would see it. Have you checked this out before you give the advice?


----------



## z104

If you have a tennant "living with you" then no need to register with the PRTB


----------



## AlbacoreA

Seems like no matter what a landlord does, hes the only one out of pocket here. 

No the tenant because they have no money, and not the HSE.


----------



## Complainer

Niallers said:


> If you have a tennant "living with you" then no need to register with the PRTB


Do you really think that the PRTB or the Courts would fall for your "living with you" approach?


----------



## murphaph

Complainer said:


> With all due respect, it really doesn't matter how you see it. What matters is how the courts would see it. Have you checked this out before you give the advice?


Then pray tell: What would you advise and please put an approximate cost on your advised course of action (asuming say the rent is 1k per month)....

My family has seen this before: a sitting tenant (commercial this time) taking full advantage of the painfully slow legal system and ratcheting up TENS OF THOUSANDS of Euro in unpaid rent which will never be recovered. There comes a point when a landlord has to weigh up the likelihood of being sued by the tenant/PRTB (and the costs associated with that) and the likely lost rent he will endure while the legal system ponders his case.

It's easy to give advice, when one has never been in that position I suppose.


----------



## Complainer

murphaph said:


> Then pray tell: What would you advise and please put an approximate cost on your advised course of action (asuming say the rent is 1k per month)....



I would advise going to a solicitor, and taking their professional, legal advice on how to solve the problem.


----------



## AlbacoreA

And an accountant. 

Their advice may differ....


----------



## Complainer

AlbacoreA said:


> And an accountant.
> 
> Their advice may differ....



Indeed it might - probably because the accountant won't be an expert on the legal implications of any proposed actions (just like many of the posters here, it seems).


----------



## AlbacoreA

That highlights the problem with the current system. The numbers don't add up for landlords. Its a business after all.


----------



## murphaph

Complainer said:


> I would advise going to a solicitor, and taking their professional, legal advice on how to solve the problem.


I know what their professional legal advice will be. It will be to register a complaint with the PRTB and sit it out and wait for that agency to get to you. Then when the PRTB rule in your favour and the tenant refuses to leave, you can then treat yourself to the expense of taking a case against them in the district court. The tenant can of course just ignore it and then when the district court rules against them in absentia they can fire in an appeal to the circuit court and wait for them to make a ruling. When they eventually rule against the tenant the tenant will give up as the costs of the high court are too high and they'll need cash up front for that. But only after the circuit court orders an order for possession will you be able to call the Sherriff and actually get them out. This will all take its sweet time.

You could easily be looking at a couple of years of lost rent (perhaps 24k) and your legal fees on top of that (easily another 5k). So, you could be looking at a good 30k without breaking a sweat. I know, we have our circuit court date in December (applied for it in March). I'm not sure if you're a member of the legal profession, but I can tell you from bitter experience, the law is an ass!


----------



## Complainer

murphaph said:


> I'm not sure if you're a member of the legal profession, but I can tell you from bitter experience, the law is an ass!



You may well be right, and I don't have direct personal experience of these matters to draw from. However, any advice to take the law into their own hands is pretty asinine too.


AlbacoreA said:


> That highlights the problem with the current system. The numbers don't add up for landlords. Its a business after all.





Just wait until they lose the state subsidy to their business via uncapped mortgage interest tax relief in the budget!


----------



## 4th estate

Given the amount the landlord in this case might lose, has s/he considered making a pay off to the tenant to get out?

I know someone who did this, and it worked within 2 days of the offer!

This sort of caper is a business to some tenants. Then they go home to their country of birth  (not Ireland obviously). That was the case, not being racist either with that comment, but that was the situation.

Cut your losses and try it at least.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Complainer said:


> ...Just wait until they lose the state subsidy to their business via uncapped mortgage interest tax relief in the budget!



Why is that something to be excited about, and what relevance has it got to this thread, and helping the OP?


----------



## murphaph

AlbacoreA said:


> Why is that something to be excited about, and what relevance has it got to this thread, and helping the OP?


Indeed. SFA tbh.

Many landlords would prefer to go back to the days before the PRTB. They are just a useful delaying tactic for rogue tenants at this stage.


----------



## alaskaonline

I agree regarding the pay out. It might be an annoying thing to do but by how you described this lady, I would say she'd go for it. Offer her 1k to leave within the next two days and as Christmas is coming up, she might not think twice and you got her out 

I can't give legal advice here but even though OP is not registered with the PRTB, no tenant should treat a landlord this way - if that would be the other way around, there would be a big fuss. On a human level, this is disgraceful!


----------



## Complainer

AlbacoreA said:


> Why is that something to be excited about, and what relevance has it got to this thread, and helping the OP?


Who's getting excited? I'm calm as Mr Calmy from Calmtown. 

And relevance to this thread - probably about as relevant as your 'numbers don't add up' comment.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Complainer said:


> Who's getting excited? I'm calm as Mr Calmy from Calmtown.
> 
> And relevance to this thread - probably about as relevant as your 'numbers don't add up' comment.



I didn't say you were excited. You said "just wait" as if its something to anticipate with excitement. So I asked why is that something to be excited about. You haven't clarified that at all. 

Many landlords have no mortgage on their rented property, so its has no bearing them what so ever. Even if a property has a mortgage. Its completely irrelevant in a thread about a non paying tenant. Unless you are trying to derail the thread into property investment discussion. 

You only go into business to make money. The numbers have to add up. In this case the law has changed so it now costs the landlord potentially a lot of money to remove a non paying tenant. It maybe cheaper to pay a fine even of 10~20k than do nothing and wait for process in place to take its course. Which suggests to me, the process is broken, or at least unworkable.


----------



## browtal

I know breaking the law is not the way we all would like to behave. When the law is an 'ass' we are left with little alternative.
From experience the alternative to the _heavy_ is suffering the loss of rent. 
The PTB do take up to a year and sometimes more to act on your behalf. In the meantime you pay the PTB plus utilities and suffer any damage to the property.
I know I am that soldier.

Perhaps in the current National situation and the crisis in which we find ourselves we will begin to make *laws that benefit the offended* not the offender.

It is amazing that the good samaritan who helps a person in difficulty could be charged with an offence. No wonder our morals are being twisted, we dont know right from wrong. I understand that there is some change being enacted there. It will be most welcome.

Volunteering in society has suffered. As a result, all good deeds must be paid for by the tax payer.  Many of our citizens think they have no obligation to do the good deed *everything must be paid for*. How do we put a value on helping a person in need.
We must return to old values. Value the human being and be a *good citizen and neighbour.  There are huge rewards.*

Imagine some citizens being told they could not grit or salt the roads during the recent snow, when their local council could not provide the service. 

When we lose concern for the vulnerable, like the old and young, society is close to breaking down. We must revert to old fashioned values we have lost so much. 
I read that in Japan they care for their older people beautifully, all their needs are fully met, no expense spared. To do this, with maximum financially efficiency, they are put on a remote island to live out their lives. When does my time come.
I never intended being so long winded, did not know I was so cross. Perhaps this recession might bring us to our sences and we will have come full circle. Browtal


----------



## AlbacoreA

The reality is legally a tenant can cost a landlord tens of thousands of euro and the landlord has no hope of recovering this. Thats not a workable system.


----------



## updadubs

Call to see her, tell her your getting the house renovated for yourself, give her a date, tell her to be out by that date, give it to her in writing, bring a witness, coming up to that date get a skip delivered to the front of the house and on that date start renovations. end of


----------



## rescue16

Why dont you ask the gaurds for there advice would you not have a case of tresspassing if you have asked her to leave get your solictor to write a letter to her and take it from there and ask your solictor for advice on it also.


----------



## pascal12

This tenant is a thief and a low life should not get away with this they will surely do this again if not before, there is no law in this state that will compensate the landlord where a tenant does not pay rent similar to that which applies to hotels and Guest houses.
  PRTB is stacked against landlords with the backlog it encourages a more confrontational go it alone resolution to problems in private rental sector especially where economic factors come in to play.  
  Banks will not assist where rent is unpaid negative equity is now a consequence of recent property ownership.
  The costs have to be weighted up if a loss is incurred due to unpaid rent this can be written off tax and carried forward for future rental income however I stand to be corrected here.
  Get someone else to (1) negotiate use an experienced property manager (2) have the building accessed for damage by a builder maximise any opportunity to inconvenience (3) offer compensation pay, any reward should have their signature and notify SW on amount of compensation paid.
  Hope this helps


----------

